# Question for anyone working at 17 Wing Winnipeg



## Scoobie Newbie (13 Jul 2006)

Were did the CANEX go?

Thanks


----------



## aesop081 (13 Jul 2006)

Closed it when i left the base last year.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (13 Jul 2006)

So there is no CANEX now.  I thought it was almost like a law.


----------



## bison33 (13 Jul 2006)

It was deemed that it was no longer "viable". The building was "supposedly" too small for the Canex. It was but I'm sure that's not the only reason....but who knows......


----------



## aesop081 (13 Jul 2006)

bison33 said:
			
		

> It was deemed that it was no longer "viable". The building was "supposedly" too small for the Canex. It was but I'm sure that's not the only reason....but who knows......



Just befor i left the base, the Canex building had experience some problems ( think it was the heating system) and was closed for a while.  When it reopened, only half of it was open and its was posted that it was closing and that they were getting rid of the inventory.


----------



## MJP (13 Jul 2006)

Seen.  Thanks all.

Made by Quagmire vice MJP.

edited upon request: Ex-Dragoon


----------



## chaos75 (14 Jul 2006)

Closed for reasons of profit, viability etc etc.  The old Canex now houses the Area 51 mini mart.  Still sells the same crap, minus the Canex appliances/furniture.


----------

